

Tens of Thousands of Hungarians Protest Against Planned Internet Tax - mazsa
http://blogs.wsj.com/emergingeurope/2014/10/27/tens-of-thousands-of-hungarians-protest-against-planned-internet-tax/

======
mazsa
[http://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-29782900](http://www.bbc.com/news/world-
europe-29782900)

